
How an introvert networked their way to a few million in revenue - molecule
http://www.techstars.com/content/startup-weekend/networking-not-overrated/
======
an_account
What are some ways to "provide value" to people you are just meeting for the
first time?

~~~
marsrover
Listen to them with genuine interest.

